# Piratinera Guianensis



## DCBluesman (Jun 24, 2010)

Snakewood on a simple Jr. Gentleman.












Thanks to all who look and particularly to those who comment.  I'm still trying to get better!


----------



## Mark (Jun 24, 2010)

I recently passed up some Snakewood. I'll need to re-think that one. I love it. Nicely Done..


----------



## Seer (Jun 24, 2010)

All I have heard of this wood is it will crack.  I have read a hundred different ways of getting around that but no one seems to agree on much.
I like the wood and pen it is great looking.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 24, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 24, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> ........ I'm still trying to get better!


 
Better at what???. Nobody can deny that you do indeed make 'Pretty Wood Pens' and Snakewood has never seemed to trouble you either.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Jun 24, 2010)

Nothing simple about the Pen, Timber and making. A real credit to you.

And for all the domesayers all lined up with the tough luck stories share someones success for a change and on that note I have success with Snakewood and testify to the degree of difficulty in both drilling turning and finishing. Reminds me of Mountain Climbing this seems to be the Mt Everest of timbers.

Regards Peter.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 24, 2010)

Always did like snakewood - this doesn't disappoint.


----------



## wizard (Jun 24, 2010)

Very elegant looking ! Great job!


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 24, 2010)

looks great


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes he makes very "Pretty Wood Pens" and his success with snake-wood is no accident, it all has to do with patience and skill, my hats off to you.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 24, 2010)

An awesome pen Lou.


----------



## CSue (Jun 24, 2010)

Yup!  That's a beauty!


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 24, 2010)

sure is purty.


----------



## louisbry (Jun 24, 2010)

Great looking pen! Nice figure on the snakewood. Did you take any precautions to prevent cracking issues?


----------



## boxerman (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 24, 2010)

The pen is fabulous. Like Mark I passed on some snake wood but will have to reconsider..


----------



## lwalden (Jun 24, 2010)

love it, Lou!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 24, 2010)

Lou, an outstanding pen, I have always admired your work, and I look at Snakewood like I do Ebony, there is no written law that says the wood must crack! If done carefully and with skill It will last a very long time, and this beauty looks like it will.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jun 24, 2010)

very nice!  Love the grain.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 25, 2010)

looks good to me.  Here's hopping it will not crack.  I have had bad luck with snake wood.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome work and pen Lou! your photos are the best too.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jun 25, 2010)

pwhay said:


> Nothing simple about the Pen, Timber and making. A real credit to you.
> 
> And for all the domesayers all lined up with the tough luck stories share someones success for a change and on that note I have success with Snakewood and testify to the degree of difficulty in both drilling turning and finishing. Reminds me of Mountain Climbing this seems to be the Mt Everest of timbers.
> 
> Regards Peter.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 25, 2010)

Lou, Pen looks incredible. You got about 17 posts that all say they had to pass on this wood or turned it down because they had trouble. OK, you know I don' fit that bill, because I am new at this, I like kindly on behalf of all of us ask if you could write a tutorial on the method that you used to achieve success on this particular pen. Seriously, I am sure most of us got jealous it looks like. So, I'll await patiently.


----------



## 7miles (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks very very nice.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 25, 2010)

We're always trying to get better, but not many are as successful as you, Lou. Nicely done!


----------



## tim self (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a couple snakewood blanks and now I think I must turn it.  Wonderful execution and I also wanna know what you're trying to get better at?  You do awesome work Lou.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nicely crafted "instrument" and I particularly like the "pin stripe" down the middle unless it's just my monitor/optical illusion.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 25, 2010)

One of your best photographs yet.

Pen looks pretty good too.  

Is there a prize for guessing how long it took you to turn and sand the snakewood?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2010)

To the newer members:

Lou has often said how he bores the pen to death, do a search and you can find his snippets.

IF he wrote a tutorial, it would emphasize patience, which others would follow, except the patience part.

Then, when THEIR pens crack, Lou would likely be chastized for an inaccurate tutorial.  

AND if everybody COULD make a pen like this that would NOT crack, his pen would be less valuable.  So, he would be shooting himself in the wallet.

Lou ruined a few snakewood before HE learned.  You want to get the same results, follow the same path.  IF you are very patient (I am NOT), you MAY succeed.

Just my opinion---of course I welcome other opinions.


----------



## Bree (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a beauty!!  Great work!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for all of the more than generous comments. Each is genuinely appreciated.

Those who wonder what I’m still trying to get better at…everything. I’m trying to get the thinnest finish possible that will still last for 20 years or more. I’m still trying to get the barrel and cap shape to flow with each component of the hardware, I’m trying to pair the wood to the most attractive of our component finish choices. I’m trying to get better at insuring that my photos accurately depict the pen in person. There’s a ton of things I’m still trying to get better at!

Peter – That pinstripe is a result of the wood being flat sawn rather than quarter sawn. 

In terms of snakewood cracking, I’m very fortunate. I’ve sold around 50 snakewood pens over the past few years. I give a 3 year warranty and, knock wood, have never had one returned. I keep a few in inventory all of the time and they all survived the dry, forced air heat of the winter and our current wave of 90-degree 90 percent humidity.

As for a tutorial, I can offer a few tips. 

When I selected that particular blank, I noted that it was marked 02/08. Since I acquired it in February of 2008 I am fairly certain that it had reached climatic equilibrium for my shop.

I work snakewood very slowly. As Ed so eloquently put it, I bore the wood into submission. Of course, I think most of my pens would make the same comment.

Again, thanks to each of you for viewing and commenting.


----------

